# The Truth About What Causes Clogged Arteries!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Truth About What Causes Clogged Arteries! SATURATED FAT & HEART DISEASE FACTS by Dwight C. Lundell M.D. This is an excellent article outlining how the intake of saturated fat does NOT cause clogging of the arteries. In fact, too low of a saturated fat intake may be harmful to our health. In fact, it [...]

*Read More...*


----------

